# Anne Menden: Pleite, Schulden, Pfändung!



## Max100 (6 Aug. 2011)

lt. Bild.de:


Jetzt hat es Anne Menden auch im wahren Leben erwischt...
Das Finanzamt pfändete ihre Konten. Auch der Gerichtsvollzieher kam. Sie sitzt auf 70 000 Euro Schulden.
„Die Situation ist belastend für mich“, gesteht Anne Menden. 
Vor drei Jahren hatte Menden auf Kredit eine Wohnung für 270 000 Euro gekauft. Der Bauherr habe ihr versprochen, die Grunderwerbsteuer zu übernehmen. Sagt sie. Das Geld kam beim Finanzamt nie an. „Ich habe den falschen Leuten vertraut. Das merkte ich erst, als das Finanzamt plötzlich Nachzahlungen von mir wollte.“
Weil die Schauspielerin die Summe nicht aufbringen konnte, wurden ihre Konten gepfändet. Mit den Kreditraten für die Wohnung kam Menden auch nicht hinterher. Sie löste den Kaufvertrag auf – gegen eine Vergleichs-Zahlung von 70 000 Euro.
Ihr RTL-Gehalt geht jetzt an die Bank, nur das Nötigste darf sie behalten. Anne Menden: „Aber ich werde es schaffen.“


----------



## Punisher (6 Aug. 2011)

ooooooch, eine Runde Mittleid


----------



## Chamser81 (6 Aug. 2011)

Tja das kann halt passieren wenn man sich etwas leisten will, was man sich eigentlich nicht leisten kann!

Man kann nur das ausgeben was man auch hat wenn auch es für einige sehr konservativ klingen mag. Aber es ist und bleibt die Wahrheit!


----------



## BlueLynne (6 Aug. 2011)

ist doch häufig so bei den Promis ...
viele verdienen das Geld relativ leicht und müssen dann aber vernünftig damit umgehen (können)


----------



## posemuckel (7 Aug. 2011)

Playboy???????????????


----------



## günterelke (7 Aug. 2011)

posemuckel schrieb:


> Playboy???????????????



1 Möglichkeit, aber Will der das auch??


----------



## Q (8 Aug. 2011)

was ist das denn für ein Blödsinn? Die Grunderwerbssteuer für die kleine Hütte wären doch weniger als 15.000 gewesen, statt dessen löst sie wegen dem bösen Finanzamt den Vertrag und zahlt 70.000  Die spinnen die Römer


----------



## Max100 (8 Aug. 2011)

posemuckel schrieb:


> Playboy???????????????



au ja


----------



## Franky70 (8 Aug. 2011)

Ein Fall für Peter Zwegat.


----------



## Raude (9 Aug. 2011)

Ich wäre auch für Playboy


----------

